# cougar reliabilty?



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

A few years ago I almost bought the Beretta Cougar. Now that Stoeger has reintroduced it for about half as much, I am very tempted. Those of you that own the original, what are your thoughts? I would also love to hear from those that bought a Stoeger. This would be my first real handgun other than a crappy 22.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a Beretta Cougar when they first came out. Worked everytime. I ended up selling it because it was a fullsize grip with a short barrel. I tend to shoot better with 4" or longer barrels (might be the sight radius, not sure).

Anyway - I've never heard of anyone complaining about their reliability.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Cougar*

Stoeger is having a time advertising this thing. I want one, and have looked, and asked where I might find more info. I know what Beretta says, I'm trying to find info from the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger web site carries the basic info.
I want to hear from "Stoeger Cougar" owners.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen lost of posts on other forums about the SToeger - everyone seems happy.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

I love my Beretta Cougar and since the Stoeger Cougars are the same gun I'd say you'd really like them.


----------



## schwazche (Oct 8, 2007)

*But...Are they Really the same??*

That was my question (as I own a legacy Cougar 8357F and love it)....Are they really the same? I've yet to fully understand the difference between them.

TIA,
Schwazche


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*researched*

schwazche: Sir; my research on the Cougar 8000 has accomplished one thing for certain. It is a 'Beretta' reintroduced as the "Stoeger Cougar 8000"
Equipment was moved from Italy to Turkey; labor prices are cheaper; 
re stamped them as the Cougar. My query hasn't changed. Many of the other sites that I visit have many great comments with some pictures. 
Of the commentary's very very few grumble because of the units performance. It does appear that it is a well thought of unit but my concern that 'marketing' is going to have the same grief that 'Beretta' had.
Stoeger is all about 'shotguns' mentality. I want one.:smt023


----------



## sandness (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been entirely pleased with my Stoeger Cougar. Well made, always works, feels good in my hand. The only downfall I see is as shipwreck pointed out- it has a short barrel. It shoots pretty well, not bad enough for me to want to get rid of it.


----------



## monadh (Dec 11, 2007)

*I have the Cougar*

I bought one about 2 weeks ago, and it has been stone reliable and accurate. I bought it to replace a CZ P-01 that had some issues that were not corrected by CZ (I truly believe mine was not the typical CZ. My prior experience with CZ was excellent), and it has been an excellent pistol. For $339 you can't lose. Beretta design and build, low price. Also, I have to mention the trigger on my sample is very good.


----------



## jtnau (Feb 12, 2008)

*Stoeger 8040*

I have the Stoeger in 40 S&W. It has been very accurate and very reliable.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I've had my Stoeger Cougar 9mm for almost a year now, and haven't had a single issue with it. I used to carry a M&P, but switched to this one for EDC. For the money, it's one of the best bargains I've seen.


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

I got my Stoeger Cougar in 9mm late last year - November. Haven't had a lot of time to shoot it, but have over 500 rounds plus through it. No FTF, FTE or problems of any kind. I have two ProMag fifteen round magazines that were made for the Beretta Cougar and they work just fine in the Stoeger. I have an order in for a Don Hume Open Top Belt Holster at Gunners Alley which was made for the Beretta Cougar 8000/8040 and should also fit the Stoeger just fine.


----------



## wcg (Jul 31, 2007)

I have had my Stoeger 8000 for several months now with about 400 rounds through it, Perfect so far, unbelieveable easy recoil. I carry every day in a Crossbreed Ultra tuck and no problems with concealment. I really love the way it feels and shoots, couldn't recommend anything better than the Cougar.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

69Roadrunner said:


> I got my Stoeger Cougar in 9mm late last year - November. Haven't had a lot of time to shoot it, but have over 500 rounds plus through it. No FTF, FTE or problems of any kind. I have two ProMag fifteen round magazines that were made for the Beretta Cougar and they work just fine in the Stoeger. I have an order in for a* Don Hume Open Top Belt Holster* at Gunners Alley which was made for the Beretta Cougar 8000/8040 and should also fit the Stoeger just fine.


It'll fit. I have one, and it works great. Anything that works for the Beretta will work on the Stoeger. Same gun.


----------

